
WordPress powers 25% of all websites, 58.7% of sites with an identifiable CMS - mauriziodaniele
http://venturebeat.com/2015/11/08/wordpress-now-powers-25-of-the-web/
======
snowwrestler
A more accurate statement would be that Wordpress is _used by_ these sites,
because of how they count stats: all subdomains are considered one site, and
they count it if any single page uses Wordpress.

So for example this would count the NYTimes.com site as a Wordpress site, even
though they only use Wordpress for a few of their blogs.

